# Kioti DK35 runs fine but loses power under load.



## MXFARM

I cant seem to understand why my tractor runs at a high RPM but as soon as you need it to labor it looses power and even stalls going up hill. I have cleaned the fuel system from tank to injector pump with no results. Any ideas?


----------



## HarveyW

Hi MXFARM, welcome to the forum.

My neighbor's Kubota tractor loses power periodically, and what I do (with the engine running), is to crack open the injection lines at the injectors one at a time, let them squirt fuel/air and then tighten and go to the next one. We have never figured out where/how the air is entering the system. 

It works on his Kubota, and might work for you.


----------



## MXFARM

Ill try it for sure, thanks for the note.


----------



## Thomas

Kubota has somewhat same problem on some there older models HST,press down on HST pedal could stall or die...cracking/crack air line.


----------



## Magella

Hi. I had a similar problem with my DK 35 in the sixth year of ownership. I too checked the fuel system from top to bottom and all it was, was a piece of silicone scealant used during assembly at the plant. It had dislodged itself and found its way down to the lift pump. I cleaned it out and haven't had a problem since.


----------

